# You call that music???



## DiesIraeCX

EdwardBast said:


> I'd leave the universe out of it and stick to our solar system, especially since exoplanets are now being discovered at a prodigious and ever accelerating rate. We are in the multiple thousands at this point. Intelligent life is probably as common as dirt out there. It seems not unlikely, therefore, that highly intelligent species with the capacity and desire to create music could number in the thousands or millions in our galaxy alone, let alone in the universe as a whole. So, the question I would ask is: When, one hundred million years from now, alien beings sift through the great archives preserving the record of our long dead cultures' achievements, will they manage to reconstruct the significance of the WTC and affirm the eternal greatness of Bach? Is the well-tempered or equal tempered system easily-enough extrapolated from the physical and mathematical bases of sound that it will have been discovered by millions of different cultures across the universe? I think that would be a great topic for a thread - which is why I never start threads.


I wish you would start threads, EdwardBast. I thought I was the only one would ponders these type of things! I really enjoyed your post. Sometimes, when stargazing, I think of these type of things as I look upon the thousands of stars in front of me, and think about the billions upon billions of galaxies in the observable universe. I guess I'm not a weird, after all! Ok, maybe I still am.

:tiphat:


----------

